# Stihl chainsaw years and model history and information



## tamarack56 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi, I'm primarily a stihl fan, I do like Husky and have owned one as well, this site showed me what I needed to know, but is there another one out there in English ?

http://wiki.motorsaegen-portal.de/wiki/STIHL_-_MOTORSÄGEN_VON_1929_-_2018


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 24, 2017)

tamarack56 said:


> Hi, I'm primarily a stihl fan, I do like Husky and have owned one as well, this site showed me what I needed to know, but is there another one out there in English ?
> 
> http://wiki.motorsaegen-portal.de/wiki/STIHL_-_MOTORSÄGEN_VON_1929_-_2018



eries Model Production Years
1101 BL 1952-1959
1102 BLK 1954-1966
1106
Contra 06 1959-1968
Contra S 06 1964-1968
Contra 070 1959-1968
070 1968-1977
090 1968-1977
1107 07 1961-1965
07S 1965-1968
1108
08 1963-1965
08S 1965-1994
S10 1968-1973
1109 090G 1969-1985
1110
040 1966-1967
041 1967-1975
041FB 1976-1986
041AV 1967-1986
041AVE 1968-1973
041AVS 1977-1983
041AVQ 1981-1985
1111
050 1968-1972
051 1972-1985
075 1974-1980
076 1980-1986
1112 041G 1969-1975
1113
030 1970-1971
031 1971-1982
031E 1973-1982
031Q 1980-1982
032 1978-1985
1114
020 1971-1979
020AVP 1972-1979
020 Super 1979-1994
1115
045 1974-1980
045 Super 1977-1980
056AV 1980-1985
056AVSE 1980-1984
1116
015 1973-1980
015L 1973-1983
015AV 1976-1983
015AVE 1974-1983
015AVEQ 1978-1983
1117 042AV 1976-1980
048 1980-1985
1118
028AV, 028WB 1979-1980
028AVEQ 1979-1983
028AVS 1983-1990
1119
038AVE 1980-1985
038AVEFB 1983-1985
038AVS 1982-1985
038AVSFB 1985-1993
038AVM 1984-1989
038 MAGNUM[emoji768] 1985-1997
1120
09 Mini Boss[emoji769] 1993-2006
009 1980-1989
009LE 1982-2009
010AV 1978-1982
010AVE 1982-1985
011AVEQ 1980-1990
011AVT 1980-1982
011AVET 1982-1996
012AVE 1986-1994
012AVET 1986-1989
1121 024AVEQ 1982-1985
1121
024AVEQWB 1985-1994
024AVES 1984-1989
026 1988-2002
026 Pro 1996-2002
1122
064AV 1986-1997
066 1988-2003
MS 660 2004-2014
MS 6w50 2005-20012
1123
021, 023 1990-2002
023C, 023L 1996-2002
025 1991-2002
MS 210 2002-2008
MS 230 2002-2012
MS 250 2002-Current
1124
084 1985-1997
088 1997-2004
MS 880 2004-Current
1125
034AV 1984-1993
036 1991-2001
036 Pro 1996-2001
036QS 1997-2002
MS 360, 360 P, 360QS 2002-2005
1127
029, 039 1992-2000
MS 290 2000-2012
MS 310, 390 2000-2009
1128
004 1988-2001
046 1996-2001
MS 440 2001-2012
MS 460 2001-2012
MS 461 2013-Current
1129 020T 1996-2002
MS 200 T 2002-2012
1130
017 1995-2002
018 1999-2002
MS 170, 180 2002-Current
MS 180 C-B 2002-2012
1132 019T 1997-2002
MS 191 T 2002-2006
1133 MS 270, 280 2003-2010
1135 MS 361 2004-2010
1137 MS 192 T 2005-2014
MS 193 T 2014-Current
1138 MS 441 2007-2012
MS 441 C-M 2011-Current
1139 MS 171, 181, 211 2009-Current
1140
MS 311, 391 2009-Current
MS 362, 362 C-MQ 2010-2014
MS 362 C-M 2014-Current
1141
MS 271, 291 2010-Current
MS 261 2010-2014
MS 261 C-M, 261 C-MQ 2014-Current
1143 MS 241 C-M, 241 C-MQ 2014-Current
MS 251, 251 C-BE 2013-Current
1144 MS 661 C-M 2014-Current
1145 MS 201 T C, 201 C 2011-2015
MS 201 T C-M, 201 C-EM 2015-Current
1146 MS 150 C-E, MS 150 T C-E 2013-Current
ELECTRIC CHAIN SAWS
1202 E30 1967-1985
1203 E15 1967-1985
1204 E10 1973-1984
1206 E14 1984-1997
1207
E20 1985-1998
E220Q 1999-2002
MSE 220 2003-2014
1208 E140, E180 1998-2002
MSE 140, 180 2003-2014
1209 MSE 170 C-BQ, 210 C-BQ 2014-Current
1210 MSE 250 C-Q 2015-Current








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (Feb 5, 2018)

seeking information about a ver old 024AV?
It's in great shape but it's heavier than my 026.
The 024 may be more than 20 years old. It has the OLD type of chain tensioner and was stored well. The tensioner is screw between the bar and saw front of saw. Thats my favorite. It cuts great, is very strong but I'm not sure if it's a super or not. Compared to my 026 it seems to be a better saw. Cuts about the same. Even has an all metal handle. Thank you.


----------



## carrbear (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's an English translation of the link posted above by tamarack56.

https://translate.google.com/transl..._-_MOTORS%C3%84GEN_VON_1929_-_2018&edit-text=


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow said:


> seeking information about a ver old 024AV?
> It's in great shape but it's heavier than my 026.
> The 024 may be more than 20 years old. It has the OLD type of chain tensioner and was stored well. The tensioner is screw between the bar and saw front of saw. Thats my favorite. It cuts great, is very strong but I'm not sure if it's a super or not. Compared to my 026 it seems to be a better saw. Cuts about the same. Even has an all metal handle. Thank you.



Sounds like you are describing an older 028 with a metal tank. We need picts.


----------



## Drptrch (Feb 6, 2018)

Maybe ??


Erik


----------



## Wow (Feb 6, 2018)

Finally got a few photos. The label on handle is damaged. The owner died years ago. He ran nothing but 40:1 and the engine is great. I modded the Muffler and she cuts very strong.


----------



## Rob Matson (Oct 31, 2018)

I have one almost exactly like this, with the differences being the fuel cap is the solid black slotted one just like the oil cap, and mine doesn't have the quickstop on the badge. Anyone know which version mine is?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 6, 2019)

Electronic on these saw`s cover means it is electronic ignition,not points condenser type, the quickstop means it has a chain brake and the early 024 and 026 had solid black oil and gas tank covers, that orange cover came out much later as a replacement cap,was not on saws of this era from factory.


----------



## Willh5080 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the models list! I just bought Stihl chainsaw sharpener and it's amazing (first one here https://www.bestadvisor.com/chainsaw-sharpeners ). Im' thinking about getting some of the Stihl chainsaws. At this time it will be electric chainsaw. Any model suggestions?


----------

